# How do switch stands operate?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm putting in some switch stands that look like this: 












Which way does the target face? That is, does the target appear straight on for a train approaching the switch and continuing straight or for the divergent path?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

as far, as i know, the sign fronts the oncoming train, when the switch is turning to the side. 
when the switch is set for going straight, the sign paralells the track.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

So when the switch is set for straight through the target face (in the picture above, the "D") would be at an angle? 
And when the switch is set to go to the divergent track then the target face (the "D") is seen straight on?


----------



## Mike Rogers (Jan 4, 2008)

The short version: 

Perpendicular when lined for a diverting route. (you can see the target) 
Parallel when lined for normal route. (you can’t see the target) 

Your picture is a bit different as it is a Derail. Perpendicular means it is lined for the derailing position and parallel means it’s lined for the non-derailing position. 

Most switch targets, (leading to other tracks), are rectangular in shape. Where I work, switches leading to the main or siding track are red in color. Industry and yard tracks are yellow. Purple is a Derail as in your photo. 

Of course I could go on, but that’s for another post. Also, this only pertains to post 1968 1 to 1 railroads. Prior to 1968, you’ll have to ask the OLD timers  

Mike Rogers (Who retires next month)


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I know where there are switch stands that appear backwards. There is a crossover between 2 tracks and the targets face the train when the crossover is lined. In this case, the target indicates the "normal" position which is the diverging route.


----------

